# American girl moving to Dubai. Have several questions!



## toasterbrunch (Jun 10, 2012)

I have been combing the internet for information for a week, and I find so much conflicting information that it has become impossible to tell whether or not this job offer is any good. 

Here is the offer. I would love for someone to look it over and let me know if it is too low.

Salary: Monthly gross starting salary of AED 12,000 per month (roughly $3,200)
Annual Bonus
Health Insurance
Vacation Days
Annual Ticket Home
Relocation Assistance: A one-way ticket to Dubai prior to your start date.
Business Expenses: Normal and reasonable business expenses will be reimbursed on a monthly basis.

They have not offered to help me find a place to live, and that is what I am most concerned about. 
-Is the salary enough to cover a small, one-bedroom furnished apartment in a decent area near a metro line? 
-Do I need a car?
-Do I need to pay rent one year in advance?

Any help or insight would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you!


----------



## JusAdy_Glasgow (May 13, 2012)

toasterbrunch said:


> I have been combing the internet for information for a week, and I find so much conflicting information that it has become impossible to tell whether or not this job offer is any good.
> 
> Here is the offer. I would love for someone to look it over and let me know if it is too low.
> 
> ...


Where are you from & what line of work are you in?
You're going to fine it difficult to live off of that salary when you need to take care of all of your own accommodation. Definitely negotiate in this! Whether you need a car or not is dependant upon where you work & where you live. If they are both on the metro line then you can survive getting to & from work using that. 
Most places don't offer furnished accommodation. Also, it is the norm to pay rent quarterly, bi-annually & annually. Some employers will help out with this in terms of loaning you the amount upfront & then deducting it from your monthly salary.
It really depends on the lifestyle you are hoping for but most people don't move for less than 150% of your current salary at home.


----------



## woot79 (Apr 30, 2012)

Check dubizzle dot com...it's like craigs list for us in the U.S. I've seen MANY furnished apartments and there are tons of affordable cars. I don't plan on living in a very expensive apartment and I'm also not planning on driving a really expensive car and I will be able to save money after I pay off some debt here at home. My salary/offer is pretty close to yours. Im sure you will be fine if you are responsible and a bit conservative with your finances. Good luck to you.


----------



## toasterbrunch (Jun 10, 2012)

JusAdy_Glasgow said:


> Where are you from & what line of work are you in?
> You're going to fine it difficult to live off of that salary when you need to take care of all of your own accommodation. Definitely negotiate in this! Whether you need a car or not is dependant upon where you work & where you live. If they are both on the metro line then you can survive getting to & from work using that.
> Most places don't offer furnished accommodation. Also, it is the norm to pay rent quarterly, bi-annually & annually. Some employers will help out with this in terms of loaning you the amount upfront & then deducting it from your monthly salary.
> It really depends on the lifestyle you are hoping for but most people don't move for less than 150% of your current salary at home.


I am from Dallas, and I am a fashion journalist. The offer is from a fashion magazine in Dubai. I have worked for them for over a year, but they want me to move there now and that is the relocation package they are offering. I'm open to it, but I feel like this offer is really low. In my personal life, I am frugal with my finances and don't spend a lot, but I feel like I'd be spending most of my salary on rent and basics and not have anything left over each month.


----------



## Toon (Feb 28, 2012)

toasterbrunch said:


> I am from Dallas, and I am a fashion journalist. The offer is from a fashion magazine in Dubai. I have worked for them for over a year, but they want me to move there now and that is the relocation package they are offering. I'm open to it, but I feel like this offer is really low. In my personal life, I am frugal with my finances and don't spend a lot, but I feel like I'd be spending most of my salary on rent and basics and not have anything left over each month.


Look at what you earn in USA before tax, add 50%.

That's the minimum you should take.


----------



## woot79 (Apr 30, 2012)

Toon said:


> Look at what you earn in USA before tax, add 50%.
> 
> That's the minimum you should take.


That is the most redicilois thing I have ever heard. If I make $100k per year in the US I should ask for $150k to live comfortably in Dubai?


----------



## JusAdy_Glasgow (May 13, 2012)

woot79 said:


> That is the most redicilois thing I have ever heard. If I make $100k per year in the US I should ask for $150k to live comfortably in Dubai?


If you are having to take care of all your own expenses then the norm would be to look at 150% of your current salary to have the expat lifestyle in Dubai. It may sound ridiculous to you but Dubai is an expensive city for housing, schooling & socialising in certain circles


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm afraid Toon is right, you're moving halfway across the world to live here with no family or friends so there has to be some upside for taking all the niggling little bits of crap and hidden taxes that Dubai throws at you. 
If you are on the same money here as at home then the only benefit is the tax situation but some US citizens still have to pay taxes back home albeit at a reduced rate. If the amount of tax you are saving isn't enough to cover your yearly rent then you're actually moving here for a pay cut. 
Looking for a 50% increase is a good target, really!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

A gross monthly salary of AED 12,000/- will see you (Toasterbrunch and Woot79) living in International City and driving a 6 year old Toyota Yaris. 
You are moving half way across the world so keep in mind that while Dubai is overflowing with American outlets (McDonalds, Burger King, PF Chang's, Abercrombie & Fitch), this place is nothing like America. Try and search through this forum for some of the rants posted by other American expats and you will understand. Go through Jynxgirl's posts and you will see how much she hates Dubai (it won't get worse than her views). But, if you move on that salary, you will pretty much feel the same as her (and I'm pretty sure she earns more).


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

You live in what is probably the cheapest Major American city: everything in Dubai will be more expensive except gas. Rent will be up to twice what you would pay for a comparable place in Dallas, cars and rentals ~15-20% more, entertainment 30-50% more and so on...

you can live in a decent furnished 1 bed apt if you are ready to spend at least 4.5k a month, so if you can live off a disposable income of 7-8k a month, then it will be just about ok but without room for emergencies.
I would counter with an expected salary of 18k, and hope they review their offer to 15 or 
16k 


PS great to see yet another Texan here


----------



## Toon (Feb 28, 2012)

woot79 said:


> That is the most redicilois thing I have ever heard. If I make $100k per year in the US I should ask for $150k to live comfortably in Dubai?


Yes, as a minimum.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

woot79 said:


> Check dubizzle dot com...it's like craigs list for us in the U.S. I've seen MANY furnished apartments and there are tons of affordable cars. I don't plan on living in a very expensive apartment and I'm also not planning on driving a really expensive car and I will be able to save money after I pay off some debt here at home. My salary/offer is pretty close to yours. Im sure you will be fine if you are responsible and a bit conservative with your finances. Good luck to you.


Re tons of affordable cars: who would know what condition those "Affordable" cars are in ?
You dont have VIN accident checks here and the largest used car depots regularly sell cars written off in the US...

The cheapest cars include Yaris, Lancer and Sunnys, however most people dont prefer them for more than a month for various reasons.

The importance of a decent (not expensive) car is something many people underestimate, it makes considerable difference to your mental state after a commute.

Thats why its always worthwhile speaking to people who have lived here for at least a few months, they would open eyes in a way that browsing classifieds without visiting will not.

When i moved to the US , I remember looking at costs on the web and forming an estimate of monthly expenses that was quite below what i actually ended up spending: once you live in a place you may find out the utlities suddenly cost 200% more than what you thought they would, the affordable apartment has party animals living next door, and you can only cook twice a week and not the 5 times that you expected to. 
As expected, the estimate that my high school friends had given was closer to the actual costs, and until i went there, i couldnt imagine how anyone would spend as much as they said they did


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

woot79 said:


> That is the most redicilois thing I have ever heard. If I make $100k per year in the US I should ask for $150k to live comfortably in Dubai?


If you are single, you will be fine with 100k in Dubai, but if you are married with 2 school going kids, you will need 150k at least


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

will you be able to live with a 3000 $ salary in NYC? NYC is expensive for different things, and Dubai for others, but you should get the idea.
12,000 Dhs is a high salary for a lot of expats, and you should read the other thread about a London girl moving here for an 8K salary - all the advice should be applicable in your case as well. 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...bai/114253-london-girl-moving-dubai-city.html


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

12k is not a high salary for an expat, regardless of where they are from, who 

1) Rents their own apartment
2) Needs a decent car

Its a manageable salary, but not high.

Its that simple, really....


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

toasterbrunch said:


> I have been combing the internet for information for a week, and I find so much conflicting information that it has become impossible to tell whether or not this job offer is any good.
> 
> Here is the offer. I would love for someone to look it over and let me know if it is too low.
> 
> ...


I agree and also disagree with some of the things others have said.
If the offer they gave you the salary portion of it (meaning that they will pay for your vehicle, housing, utilities, and insurance, etc.) then it is a fair offer, still on the low end, but you can live decently. If that is the offer they are making you and want you to pay for everything out of that salary, then I wouldn't take it.

Dubai is about the same cost as Houston and Dallas is not that much different than Houston in terms of cost of living. Of course things here are more expensive then certain things back home, but other things are cheaper (it nets out). How much you save and how you live will depend on your own lifestyle and if you get caught up in the bull**** of Dubai. You have to pay taxes on salary beyond $92.9k (exemption the IRS gives non-residents). 

- The salary offered is enough to cover a place to live, but you won't live anywhere nice and doing other things will not be possible.
- Most people here have a car, but using metro or buses can be done, but having a car is so much easier. 
- In most cases you will pay rent in advance but some landlords will allow multiple checks (read the stickies and do a search).

Good Luck.


----------



## Southak (Sep 13, 2010)

For me the one obvious thing missing is housing allowance. I don't know any expats who DON'T get some sort of housing allowance, I mean to live in a half decent area is expensive. You will be spending minimum 40,000 AED on your apartment alone even without TV, electricity, water, air con, internet...and that's a quarter of your salary!

For me if they are asking you to relocate than they should be offering housing allowance on top of the above.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Isn't it amazing the number of these threads where the OP doesn't get the answer they want so just disappears. Sometimes I wonder why we even bother trying to give an accurate picture of life in Dubai at all!


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Tropicana said:


> You dont have VIN accident checks here and the largest used car depots regularly sell cars written off in the US...


Or cars with modified odometers - I know this first hand...


----------



## FR-One (May 19, 2012)

toasterbrunch said:


> I have been combing the internet for information for a week, and I find so much conflicting information that it has become impossible to tell whether or not this job offer is any good.
> 
> Here is the offer. I would love for someone to look it over and let me know if it is too low.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Just one piece of advice... If you're gonna leave your family & friends behind and given the fact the magazine is asking you to move for them (puts you in a stronger position), ask them at least double of what they are offering + housing allowance or tell them no interest in moving to Dubai for them...

Just as an example, I tripled my gross salary, doubled my car budget and got my housing allowance... And i don't think i've just been lucky. Off course everything depends on your age and experience, but 12.000 AED and no HA is NOT a good offer, whatever people say.

Good luck !

M


----------



## toasterbrunch (Jun 10, 2012)

Felixtoo2 said:


> Isn't it amazing the number of these threads where the OP doesn't get the answer they want so just disappears. Sometimes I wonder why we even bother trying to give an accurate picture of life in Dubai at all!


You speak too soon, Felix.


----------



## toasterbrunch (Jun 10, 2012)

pamela0810 said:


> A gross monthly salary of AED 12,000/- will see you (Toasterbrunch and Woot79) living in International City and driving a 6 year old Toyota Yaris.
> You are moving half way across the world so keep in mind that while Dubai is overflowing with American outlets (McDonalds, Burger King, PF Chang's, Abercrombie & Fitch), this place is nothing like America. Try and search through this forum for some of the rants posted by other American expats and you will understand. Go through Jynxgirl's posts and you will see how much she hates Dubai (it won't get worse than her views). But, if you move on that salary, you will pretty much feel the same as her (and I'm pretty sure she earns more).


Great advice. I will go through her posts and see what she has to say. I am not a demanding person and the car I have now is crappy, and my rent is affordable, but the offer they're giving me is still way too low. Especially since I will have to cover housing, transportation, food, utilities and amenities on my own.


----------



## toasterbrunch (Jun 10, 2012)

Tropicana said:


> You live in what is probably the cheapest Major American city: everything in Dubai will be more expensive except gas. Rent will be up to twice what you would pay for a comparable place in Dallas, cars and rentals ~15-20% more, entertainment 30-50% more and so on...
> 
> you can live in a decent furnished 1 bed apt if you are ready to spend at least 4.5k a month, so if you can live off a disposable income of 7-8k a month, then it will be just about ok but without room for emergencies.
> I would counter with an expected salary of 18k, and hope they review their offer to 15 or
> ...



Great advice, I will counter-offer and hope that they raise it.

Texas forever. 

(hope you're a Friday Night Lights fan)


----------



## toasterbrunch (Jun 10, 2012)

indoMLA said:


> I agree and also disagree with some of the things others have said.
> If the offer they gave you the salary portion of it (meaning that they will pay for your vehicle, housing, utilities, and insurance, etc.) then it is a fair offer, still on the low end, but you can live decently. If that is the offer they are making you and want you to pay for everything out of that salary, then I wouldn't take it.
> 
> Dubai is about the same cost as Houston and Dallas is not that much different than Houston in terms of cost of living. Of course things here are more expensive then certain things back home, but other things are cheaper (it nets out). How much you save and how you live will depend on your own lifestyle and if you get caught up in the bull**** of Dubai. You have to pay taxes on salary beyond $92.9k (exemption the IRS gives non-residents).
> ...


Great insight. I appreciate you taking the time to write all of that out. I am feeling more confident about renegotiating for a better salary. My original instinct was that the offer was very low, and it is good to hear that not only confirmed, but backed up with facts. Much appreciated!


----------



## TXTeacher (May 30, 2011)

toasterbrunch said:


> Great advice, I will counter-offer and hope that they raise it.
> 
> Texas forever.
> 
> (hope you're a Friday Night Lights fan)


Awesome another Texan, welcome to the sandbox


----------



## Natters13 (Jun 13, 2012)

So no I'm worried, what is a good wage per month do you think? I am applying for a job and what I have been offered is more than this so hoping mine is enough


----------



## JusAdy_Glasgow (May 13, 2012)

Natters13 said:


> So no I'm worried, what is a good wage per month do you think? I am applying for a job and what I have been offered is more than this so hoping mine is enough


You need to give more details as it depends on what the job is, is it just you? And the sort of life you want to live in Dubai.


----------



## Natters13 (Jun 13, 2012)

Well its 18000 per month as a Legal Secretary. Just me. I know that at home I don't go out every night but maybe out at weekend and once in the week. Looking to get away more too, thanks


----------



## JusAdy_Glasgow (May 13, 2012)

Natters13 said:


> Well its 18000 per month as a Legal Secretary. Just me. I know that at home I don't go out every night but maybe out at weekend and once in the week. Looking to get away more too, thanks


It's a decent enough salary but do up get a housing allowance & things? It would make things easier if you did


----------



## Natters13 (Jun 13, 2012)

JusAdy_Glasgow said:


> It's a decent enough salary but do up get a housing allowance & things? It would make things easier if you did


Thanks JusAdy. 

I haven't looked into the whole relocation package but I am gonna negotiate some money for furniture etc and obviously gonna need assistance with up front rent. Being a top law firm I am sure they will be pretty supportive


----------



## ggre (Jun 18, 2012)

Toasterbrunch, all very good questions. If you need any further assistance in your research let me know. We are located in the U.S. and provide relocation guidance and assistance to U.S. based clients investing and/or relocating to the U.A.E... you can check us out at ggredubai dot com.


----------



## Val_TX (Mar 16, 2012)

I moved here from Dallas 3 months ago. My rent is about the same as it there, and I'm in Ghoroob, which is "mid-income". A 1BR is about 42,000/yr, 4 checks and they have studios also.

I'm in the oil and gas business, so an entirely different salary bracket. A salary of aed 12,000/month doesn't sound like much. You don't want to be living on a tight budget here, you'll end up lonely and homesick.


----------



## Razi (Jun 22, 2012)

toasterbrunch said:


> I have been combing the internet for information for a week, and I find so much conflicting information that it has become impossible to tell whether or not this job offer is any good.
> 
> Here is the offer. I would love for someone to look it over and let me know if it is too low.
> 
> ...


The first thing is that most of your salary (possibly even 40% - 50% or even more!) will go into rent & utilities etc if you want a one bed furnished apartment near the metro line. If you can adjust into a furnished studio it can be lower. Moreover, if you can let go amenities like swimming pool, gym etc in the building and find a building without em then it would make a difference as well. If you can live in sharing accomodation that will be really helpful for you in terms of managing the chores, dealing with the feeling of loneliness as well as in managing some saving.

If you can manage a place near your work and near the metro then you will be pretty much ok without a car. If you still want to have a car then you can manage the expenses of Yaris (including monthly installments) pretty easily over here and within the same salary. Groceries arent that much expensive so it will not be a problem. 

However, you might not be able to do much if you are an outgoer or are into clubbing and all. The best thing to do is to have a look at the cost of living calculator over here i.e. crap-free dot com and make a budget for yourself. Their calculator is pretty much realistic if I see my own cost of living and is easy to make your budget.

As for the rent, it is paid in advance either in installments or at once. It depends on how many installments that you have settled in for with your landlord/property agent. Paying rent in quarterly installments, semi-annually or for full year might give you some reduction in rent. So ability to pay the full rent in advance can act as a very good factor when it comes to negotiating the rent with your landlord. You can ask your employer to help you out and pay the first installment in advance which they can deduct from your salary later on (I did the same for myself) But please do keep in mind that there are other expenses as well which you need to consider which are associated with rental agreements. PM me if you are still struggling and I can share my own experiences which I had recently.


----------

